# Nicoticket Hype



## BigK (12/6/14)

So I have quite a noob question. Is nicoticket worth the hype or are locally avaliable juices like VM, VK or just B as good if not better? 

I'm just curious as I will be ordering some more juice in a week or two. I currently have various VM and VK juices and am very satisfied. How much better could nicoticket be?


----------



## Andre (12/6/14)

BigK said:


> So I have quite a noob question. Is nicoticket worth the hype or are locally avaliable juices like VM, VK or just B as good if not better?
> 
> I'm just curious as I will be ordering some more juice in a week or two. I currently have various VM and VK juices and am very satisfied. How much better could nicoticket be?


I only have experience of VM juices and Nicoticket juices. Both are excellent and totally different from one another. Nicoticket specialises in sweet, bakery/dessert, full mouth type of juices. Even their tobaccos (The Virus and Radioactive) are sweet juices. But, they have the balance perfectly right and, consequently, have a huge following. For me, their Frenilla (probably the least sweet of them all) is the best by far.
PS: Frenilla comes out from time to time as a short run. Next one due in July.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BigK (12/6/14)

Thanks @Matthee. So if I order online how long could I expect before it arrives? Any custom issues?


----------



## Andre (12/6/14)

BigK said:


> Thanks @Matthee. So if I order online how long could I expect before it arrives? Any custom issues?


About 12 to 14 days. Marked customs friendly, both inside and outside.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Matt (12/6/14)

Matthee said:


> About 12 to 14 days. Marked customs friendly, both inside and outside.



That sounds so long right now. 
Mine got shipped on tuesday got my order in before the run on the special. 
Ordered 6 different flavours cant wait to try them out.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (12/6/14)

Matt said:


> That sounds so long right now.
> Mine got shipped on tuesday got my order in before the run on the special.
> Ordered 6 different flavours cant wait to try them out.


Awesome, please share your impressions with us. Hah, so you got two bottles (of the six) for free?


----------



## Matt (12/6/14)

Yes 2x 50ml for free.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (12/6/14)

Matt said:


> Yes 2x 50ml for free.



Damn, I love free, how come nobody told me. I love desert type vapes.??


----------



## Andre (12/6/14)

Alex said:


> Damn, I love free, how come nobody told me. I love desert type vapes.??


Someone (think it was @Matt) actually posted about this the day before the sale. Sorry you missed it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/6/14)

Alex said:


> Damn, I love free, how come nobody told me. I love desert type vapes.??



Do I need to fine you for not reading all the threads here @Alex?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alex (12/6/14)

Matthee said:


> Someone (think it was @Matt) actually posted about this the day before the sale. Sorry you missed it.



My fault, I was probably too busy squonking on my awesome new Reo at the time


----------



## Alex (12/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Do I need to fine you for not reading all the threads here @Alex?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom (13/6/14)

I am loving the Frenilla! To answer the question....yes, its living up to the hype. Not 100% sure about the H1N1 yet, but that would only be because of the cinnamon in there. The tobacco I am tasting in there is really good. But too early to write it off because of the cinnamon. Only started vaping it today, and it might grow on me.


----------



## BigK (13/6/14)

Thanks for the input guys. Very curious to try some of the nicoticket juice now. The virus seems like quite an intriguing concoction.


----------



## Kent Brooks (8/7/14)

Matt said:


> Yes 2x 50ml for free.


 
Lucky dog too - we run exactly ONE sale a year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kent Brooks (8/7/14)

Alex said:


> My fault, I was probably too busy squonking on my awesome new Reo at the time


 
REOs are the "official NT approved delivery devices!" Congrats on your box!~

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## devdev (8/7/14)

Kent Brooks said:


> REOs are the "official NT approved delivery devices!" Congrats on your box!~


 
Next special offer: Free Reo on all orders over $200

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Tom (20/7/14)

Tom said:


> I am loving the Frenilla! To answer the question....yes, its living up to the hype. Not 100% sure about the H1N1 yet, but that would only be because of the cinnamon in there. The tobacco I am tasting in there is really good. But too early to write it off because of the cinnamon. Only started vaping it today, and it might grow on me.


Just saw my early comment. Let me freshen this one up:
Since that unsure comment the virus did become my no. 1 ADV. 
I have it loaded in one of the Kayfuns every day. The cinnamon has muted and is actually the perfect companion for this vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac (20/7/14)

Tom said:


> Just saw my early comment. Let me freshen this one up:
> Since that unsure comment the virus did become my no. 1 ADV.
> I have it loaded in one of the Kayfuns every day. The cinnamon has muted and is actually the perfect companion for this vape.


Glad you enjoying the virus so much @Tom. Apparently there is no cinnamon in H1N1 at all, the cinnamon taste you get is from the NET alone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (20/7/14)

Zodiac said:


> Glad you enjoying the virus so much @Tom. Apparently there is no cinnamon in H1N1 at all, the cinnamon taste you get is from the NET alone


oha...good info  like said....cinn or not, its AWESOME!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

